# Petronius Thursday June 14th



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Given the forecast for the weekend, this won't be of much help for the new few days. But I thought I'd report that we fished Petronius yesterday with the plan to lump in some deep dropping. First 30 miles out were OK, then it got fairly rough out of the due west for the last 30. Virtually every tuna we hooked (mostly small but two good ones) were eaten by sharks. Close by, far away, whatever - it didn't seem to matter. Very frustrating.


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

We were out there on an overnight trip 2 weeks ago and had same experience as you with the sharks.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Sounds like the sharks out there need Government intervention. They ar getting as endangered as the Red Snapper.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Was out there may 5th and 6th and sharks ran us off at the Ram,my buddy went back few weeks later and beer can,marlin and horn mountain all covered up in sharks and he finally hooked and released a nice blue marlin(Horn Mountain) but was convinced it was just a really big shark until late in the fight when the marlin tail walked on them.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like we need to have an unofficial shark tourney and weigh in every single one we can put a hook in out there.......


----------

